# Clover and Cocoa's Home



## Mikayla (Aug 1, 2005)

Cocoa is a cuterabbit. I love him so much. Meand my dad take him on walks.

Mikayla :bunnydance:


----------



## p1rat3 (Aug 1, 2005)

Mikayla is my daughter she is 6 1/2 and I am amhelping her when she wants to post about her rabbit now.Hopefully we will hear from her more!

Welcome to the forum Mikayla :angel:.

Here is a picture of both of them on a walk.





Will try and post more pictures from the start when they were babies, and more recent stories soon.

Jay


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Aug 1, 2005)

Aww Welcome to the board Mikayla. I can'tbelieve the look on your bunnies face. He looks like here going tocause some serious mischeif there :dancing:. That is such a great shotof him.

I love your name. The spelling is lovely.

Vickie


----------



## bunnydude (Aug 1, 2005)

Welcome Mikayla!


----------



## mini lop luva (Aug 1, 2005)

Welcome Mikayla hope you like it hear its great georgie xxxx p.s - your bunnies are really cute lol xx


----------



## Mikayla (Aug 1, 2005)

Thank you. 

Mikayla


----------



## naturestee (Aug 1, 2005)

Welcome, Mikayla! I love that smile on Cocoa!


----------



## Mikayla (Aug 27, 2005)

Cocoa is always laying down. I like to cuddle him. I love him so much.






Love,
Mikayla:angel:


----------



## juicyjuicee (Aug 27, 2005)

Welcome Mikayla. Very cuterabbits you got there.


----------



## ayglnu13 (Aug 27, 2005)

Haha I love the first picture on this thread!! So cute! 

~Amy


----------



## dajeti2 (Aug 28, 2005)

Hi Mikayla, Welcome to the forum. 

This picture is so cute. It looks like he is smilling at you.






I can't wait to see more pictures and hear about all the fun you and your bunnies are having.

Tina &amp; Zoo Crew


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 28, 2005)

Welcome aboard, Mikayla, :wave:


Your two little buddies are precious. I don't think Cocoa could be morecontent than he his. Love to see the teeth on rabbits like that. Can'treally see Clover's face in that picture, but her(?) color isbeautiful! 

-Carolyn


----------



## Mikayla (Nov 14, 2005)

Cocoa is very soft and cute. He is quite silly some times.:elephant:

When he binkies his tailwags.:bunnydance: Sometimes he looks like he is praying. ray:
Cocoa all ways plays with Clover.:highfive:


----------



## kgarver (Dec 1, 2005)

Mikayla, how in the WORLD do you get them towear the leash? I have that same exact one and my bun will barely letme get it on and then once it's on he throws himself down in a fit. I'dlove to take him outside but he won't cooperate lol


----------



## AnnaS (Dec 1, 2005)

They are such cute bunnies. I have a black bunny too.


----------



## Lissa (Dec 1, 2005)

Cocoa is a darling!


----------



## KatyG (Dec 1, 2005)

hi Mikayla

Cocoa is gorgeous. I love his floppy ears, my two bunnies arelops too. I wish they would go on a lead like him!


----------



## Stephanie (Dec 1, 2005)

Welcome Mikayla! Cocoa is one gorgeous bunny.


----------

